
Australia’s Owen Gun - curtis
https://warfarehistorynetwork.com/daily/australias-owen-gun/
======
L_226
Ian McCollum of forgottenweapons.com has a great video showing disassembly of
this firearm [0]. His youtube channel [1] is also a great resource if you like
seeing the insides of all the crazy firearm designs there are (and were), with
a good dose of geopolitics and history thrown in.

[0] -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_3AoDf7CeE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_3AoDf7CeE)
[1] -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrfKGpvbEQXcbe68dzXgJuA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrfKGpvbEQXcbe68dzXgJuA)

~~~
gonzo41
I really like his content. The research is awesome and detail is next level,
what sets it apart for me is that there so little actual shooting.

~~~
dexen
For more shooting, and also discussion & commentary on weapon ergonomics &
action match shooting, check out the _InRange TV_ channel[1], where Ian is a
co-host with Carl Kassarda.

Sadly, the _InRange TV_ has to self-limit on Youtube due to rather stringient
rules; for example, some of the build (including WWSD) series got either
hidden or censored.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeUNM9NqJqZXfRNeuW4_2sg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeUNM9NqJqZXfRNeuW4_2sg)

~~~
darkpuma
Another channel worth checking out is C&Rsenal, which does longer form videos
with _very_ in-depth research and shooting. Right now they're trying to cover
every gun issued during WWI, though I think they're close to completion with
that. I learned about them from Forgotten Weapons[1].

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oD4gyzCqHwk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oD4gyzCqHwk)

------
curtis
This video shows how the Owen Gun works:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5kW4sKd-
sQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5kW4sKd-sQ)

I think the Owen Gun is not just interesting because it was a successful
indigenous Australian design, but also because it was so clearly designed for
reliability. The Sten Gun in comparison was designed to be extremely cheap to
manufacture and did not have a reputation for reliability.

------
RickJWagner
Wow, look at the stark simplicity of that gun. As an engineer/programmer,
there's something appealing about simple, durable machines like that.

------
ubertakter
Great article. One small mistake in it. Pretty sure it only fired 700
rounds/minute, not 7,000.

